# A list of Makita template guide part numbers



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is a list of the Makita template guides that are available in some, but not all countries.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Metric or not....*



harrysin said:


> Here is a list of the Makita template guides that are available in some, but not all countries.


Notice Harry how the 10mm guide is actually 9.5mm (3/8") and the 13mm guide is 12.7mm (1/2")....


I notice this when I was buying my 10, 16, 30 and 40mm guides....Hmmmmm.


----------

